# Previsão sazonal - Inverno 2007/2008



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 12:08)

Do MetOffice, a propósito da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO).



> *Early indications for Winter 2007/8 (December, January and February)*
> 
> *Temperature*
> Last winter was exceptionally warm over much of Europe and the second warmest on record for the UK. The signal from the statistical method suggests Winter 2007/8 is likely to be less mild for Europe as a whole than 2006/7. For western Europe, including the UK, indications favour temperatures less mild than last year, but still above the 1971-2000 normal.
> ...



Fonte: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sobre a previsão sazonal da NOAA CPC:



> *SUMMARY OF THE OUTLOOK FOR NON-TECHNICAL USERS *
> 
> *THE MAIN FACTORS WHICH USUALLY INFLUENCE THE SEASONAL CLIMATE OUTLOOK INCLUDE: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 12:09)

Da UCL (University College London), também sobre o NAO



> *North Atlantic Oscillation Forecast for Winter 2007/8*
> 
> *The North Atlantic Oscillation is forecast to be slightly below-norm during the
> coming winter (1st December 2007 - 29th February 2008).*
> ...



Fonte: UCL - North Atlantic Oscillation Forecast for Winter 2007/8 (PDF)


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 12:27)

Do Jeff Masters a propósito do degelo no Ártico e de como pode influenciar o Inverno.



> With one third of the Arctic ice cap already gone, and another month of melting to go, we need to consider what effect this will have on weather, climate, and sea level rise. Well, we don't need to worry about sea level rise, since the polar sea ice is already in the ocean, and won't appreciably change sea level when it melts. *However, the remarkable melting of the ice cap will likely lead to unusual weather patterns this fall and winter. The lack of sea ice will put much more heat and moisture into the polar atmosphere, affecting the path of the jet stream and the resultant storm tracks. Expect a much-delayed arrival of winter to the Northern Hemisphere again this year, which may lead to further accelerated melting of the ice cap in future years.*
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=764&tstamp=200708


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 12:48)

E a previsão do CPC Noaa






http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2007 às 13:37)

Tenho um bocado de dificuldade em perceber todos os mapas que foram aí colocados por ti, mas os gráficos respeitantes ao  NAO parecem mostrar que o mediterranio central e Oriental, e ligeiramente o Sul de Portugal e Espanha deverá ser ligeiramente mais chuvoso do que o normal.
*Vince* tb partilhas da opinião sugerida pelo modelo do NAO ou achas que os modelos do CPC Noaa é mais valiosa no que á precipitação diz respeito!!


----------



## Seavoices (3 Set 2007 às 19:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho um bocado de dificuldade em perceber todos os mapas que foram aí colocados por ti, mas os gráficos respeitantes ao  NAO parecem mostrar que o mediterranio central e Oriental, e ligeiramente o Sul de Portugal e Espanha deverá ser ligeiramente mais chuvoso do que o normal.
> *Vince* tb partilhas da opinião sugerida pelo modelo do NAO ou achas que os modelos do CPC Noaa é mais valiosa no que á precipitação diz respeito!!



O mapa que vÊs acima indica uma estimativca a longo prazo, por período mensal, do valor médio de temperatura para a época (entre 1982-2003).

O que o mapa mostra é que na zona ocidental e mediterrânica, a média das temperaturas será cerca de 0,5 graus mais baixo que naquele período de referencia.

Ora, neste ponto apenas que poderiamos esperar um inverno um pouco mais frio. Não quer dizer que vamos ter muitos dias de neve e que não quer dizer que não iremos ter dias de 'pouco inverno' durante os próximos meses já que os fenómenos em Portugal dependem muito de outras variáveis (AA Açores, JetStream, etc)

Mas para já dá para ter uma ideia breve do que nos espera!


----------

